# Rancher 350



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

My cousins bringing his rancher 350 over (not for sure on year) here some time this week and he says every time he goes to start it it blows the main fuse I'm thinking bad ground or a cable got rubbed in half or split open and is shorting out anybody else ever had this problem any help appreciated


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Disconnect the starter first thing. Then key on and press start button. If it doesn't blow the fuse, the starter might be shorted. If it still blows, trace the wiring from the start button to the starter solenoid. It's behind the battery on my 02 rancher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

